# Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2009)

*Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Georgier lobpreisen Leobener Gefängnis - krone.at - Top-Nachrichten

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

haha - das nennt man dann  STRAFE!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

In Georgien gibt es eine Webseite, da machen sie Werbung für das Gefängnis in Leoben (Österreich).

Spruch: Hier brechen sie nicht aus, hier bleiben sie freiwillig.

Da ist es denen doch egal, ob sie bei uns in den Knast kommen, weil mit dem Geld das sie sich nebenbei verdienen können, schaffen sie es auch, ihre Familie zu Hause zu ernähren.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Bei uns in Deutschland gibts auch genug "Luxus"-gefängnisse. 

Es ist eigentlich eine Schande, das Verbrecher solch eine Behandlung bekommen.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Deutschland gibts auch genug "Luxus"-gefängnisse.
> 
> Es ist eigentlich eine Schande, das Verbrecher solch eine Behandlung bekommen.


"Den Grad der Zivilisation einer Gesellschaft kann man am Umgang mit ihren Gefangenen ablesen."


----------



## Düsi 800 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> "Den Grad der Zivilisation einer Gesellschaft kann man am Umgang mit ihren Gefangenen ablesen."



Ja stimmt eigentlich!
Haste wieder mal was Kluges rausgelassen


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Halbwahrheit. Wenn man Verbrecher aufn Thron setzt und mit Trauben füttert finde ich das mehr dümmlich als zivilisiert.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Also in normalen Gefängnissen sieht das Definitiv nicht so aus...glaubt mir einfach!
Die offenen Vollzüge sind oft besser ausgestattet alle anderen aber nicht!


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Halbwahrheit. Wenn man Verbrecher aufn Thron setzt und mit Trauben füttert finde ich das mehr dümmlich als zivilisiert.


Das Zitat stammt aus der Mitte des 19. Jdh. und noch dazu von einem russischen Schriftsteller. Der versteht darunter sicherlich was anderes als nen Thron und Trauben


----------



## Samsas.Traum (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Es gibt leider genügend Gefängnisse die so ausgestattet sind und sich den Namen "Gefängnis" gar nicht erlauben dürften. 

Wiederum muss bedacht werden, das es nicht nur Schwerverbrecher gibt, welche dort einsitzen. Auch Sträflinge die kleine Straftaten begangen haben oder gar unschuldig oder auch mutwillig einsitzen sollten doch einen gewissen Komfort haben.

Jedoch nicht auf zusätzliche Kosten von uns Steuerzahlern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



Schwerer Fall von Populismus.
Sowohl von Seiten des Berichtes, als auch von deiner Überschrift.

Deswegen auch gleich mal der Hinweis, dass reine Stimmungsmache im WPW-Forum ungern gesehen ist und sich alle hier bemühen mögen, auch bei einem klassischen BILD-Thema eine sachliche Diskussion zumindest leicht über Stammtisch-22-Uhr-Niveau zu führen.


Ggf. bietet sich auch eine Weiterführung von Sinn&Unsinn von Strafen an. Denn ohne den Sinn eines Gefängnisses zu definieren, kann imho auch nicht dessen Ausgestaltung kritisieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Also ich hab heute Morgen n Bericht in "Welt der Wunder" über das Justizzentrum Leoben gesehen und finde der Vergleich mit dem 4 Sterne Hotel ist legitim (von Ausstattung und Angeboten her). Auch die Wärter sind total kumpelmäßig zu den Gefangenen. 

Du sagst populistische Darstellung oder Darstellung auf Bildzeitungniveau, aber so realitätsfern ist diese Darstellung nicht. (und das ist in der Tat schwer zu glauben)

Edit:



> Denn ohne den Sinn eines Gefängnisses zu definieren, kann imho auch nicht dessen Ausgestaltung kritisieren.


Das kann man ja hier machen. Ich hab ja alles offen gelassen.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute Morgen n Bericht in *"Welt der Wunder"* über das Justizzentrum Leoben gesehen und finde der Vergleich mit dem 4 Sterne Hotel ist legitim (von Ausstattung und Angeboten her). Auch die Wärter sind total kumpelmäßig zu den Gefangenen.


Na, dann passt der BILD-Vergleich ja 

Mal ein paar neutralere Aussagen:
Justizzentrum Leoben ? Wikipedia

"Der Gefängnisteil des Gebäudes wurde für den *Vollzug von Untersuchungshaft* sowie Strafhaft bis zu 18 Monaten Gesamtdauer geschaffen."

Ich denke, dass es doch vollkommen ok ist, wenn Leute, deren Schuld noch gar nicht bewiesen ist, durchaus einen erträglichen Gefängnisaufenthalt haben, oder? In Untersuchungshaft könnte (das muss man sich immer vor Augen halten) jeder von uns mal kommen, egal wie unschuldig man ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Welt der Wunder ist natürlich nicht auf dem Niveau von Spektrum der Wissenschaft oder so, aber das Niveau ist doch deutlich höher als das der BILD. (Spiegel TV Reportage wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut genug für unsere ach so gebildeten Herren, näh?! ^^ xD)

Du legst die Betonung auf Untersuchungshaft - ok. Und was ist wenn man die Betonung auf Straftat legt?


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Welt der Wunder ist natürlich nicht auf dem Niveau von Spektrum der Wissenschaft oder so, aber das Niveau ist doch deutlich höher als das der BILD. (Spiegel TV Reportage wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut genug für unsere ach so gebildeten Herren, näh?! ^^ xD)


Oh ja, der höchst seriöse und investigative Journalismus auf unseren Privatsendern. Vor und nach den üblichen Tittenspots mal ein bisschen Bildung. Besonders geil immer die Berichte über eine "Schokoladenfabrik" wo man alle 2 Sekunden fett das Milka-Logo im Bild sieht 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du legst die Betonung auf Untersuchungshaft - ok. Und was ist wenn man die Betonung auf Straftat legt?


Dazu müsste man nun die aktuelle Belegung kennen. Aber selbst wenn, entsprechende Einrichtungen MUSS jedes Gefängnis haben, oder glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass ein Gefängnis ohne Fitnessraum, Bibliothek & Co auskommt? Die Leute sitzen da nunmal 24h am Tag und sollen ja hinterher nicht krimineller rauskommen als sie reingekommen sind.

Keine Angst: Für die richtigen Knackis hat Österreich auch die entsprechenden Gefängnisse, da kannste dir mal sicher sein


----------



## JOJO (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Oh ja, der höchst seriöse und investigative Journalismus auf unseren Privatsendern. Vor und nach den üblichen Tittenspots mal ein bisschen Bildung. Besonders geil immer die Berichte über eine "Schokoladenfabrik" wo man alle 2 Sekunden fett das Milka-Logo im Bild sieht
> 
> 
> Dazu müsste man nun die aktuelle Belegung kennen. Aber selbst wenn, entsprechende Einrichtungen MUSS jedes Gefängnis haben, oder glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass ein Gefängnis ohne Fitnessraum, Bibliothek & Co auskommt? Die Leute sitzen da nunmal 24h am Tag und sollen ja hinterher nicht krimineller rauskommen als sie reingekommen sind.
> ...


 
Mag sein, kenne jemanden aus unserer Stadt, der ein wenig in die Kamera eines Regionalsenders geheult hat. Dann gings ab in den Knast, erst Castrop, dann Brackwede. Jedes Wochenende zuhaus, dann auch mal mitten in der Woche. Und nach 5 Monaten Urlaub, war der Rentner dann wieder zuhaus. 22 Monate waren eigendlich offen. Die Opfer des Herren Gewaltverbrechers (mehrfache schwere Körperverletzung) lachen heute noch. Und, es hat sich nichts geändert. Die Leuts werden heute noch terrorisiert.

Und, diese Bilder treiben doch dem Steuerzahler sowie auch den Opfern die Tränen in die Augen. Teils hinterlassen diese Insassen Harz 4 Empfänger die sie zum Krüppel geschlagen haben! Schon mal überlegt, wieviel Malocher arbeiten müssen, um einen von diesen Leuten den Knast zu finanzieren!? Dann gibts noch Geld für die Arbeit, wenn Entlassung dann noch Geld, und dann gehts ab zu ARGE. Hallo Leute, mir hat man gerade mein Geld am Bahnhof geklaut, brauche Geld. Und dann Leuts, gibts noch rund 1000 Euro auf die Hand, die Erstaustattung für eine Wohnung, denn der arme Knacki hat ja nichts mehr....Und nebenan wohnt der Krüppel


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



> Oh ja, der höchst seriöse und investigative Journalismus auf unseren Privatsendern. Vor und nach den üblichen Tittenspots mal ein bisschen Bildung. Besonders geil immer die Berichte über eine "Schokoladenfabrik" wo man alle 2 Sekunden fett das Milka-Logo im Bild sieht


Man kann auch am Tage gucken, ganz ohne Titten. Du betreibst im Übrigen gerade das wogegen du dich richtest: undifferenzierte und einseitige Darstellung. 



> Dazu müsste man nun die aktuelle Belegung kennen. Aber selbst wenn, entsprechende Einrichtungen MUSS jedes Gefängnis haben, oder glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass ein Gefängnis ohne Fitnessraum, Bibliothek & Co auskommt? Die Leute sitzen da nunmal 24h am Tag und sollen ja hinterher nicht krimineller rauskommen als sie reingekommen sind.


Logisch, aber trotzdem sollen sie eine Strafe verbüßen und den Knast nach der Entlassung negativ in Erinnerung behalten. Wenns ihnen im Knast fast besser geht als draussen ist das kein Strafvollzug mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Welt der Wunder ist natürlich nicht auf dem Niveau von Spektrum der Wissenschaft oder so, aber das Niveau ist doch deutlich höher als das der BILD. (Spiegel TV Reportage wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut genug für unsere ach so gebildeten Herren, näh?! ^^ xD)



Naja - mehr oder minder deutlich. Nur weil Galileo ("früher haben sie einem erklärt, wie ein Kühlschrank funktioniert. Heute wie man ihn anschließ") noch schlimmer ist, wird die Sendung noch lange nicht gut. Und Spiegel TV hat zwar komplexere Themen und mehr Informationen - aber was einseitige Aufbearbeitung von Themen angeht, traue ich denen auch alles zu. Da sie nicht ganz so platt wie die BILD agieren ("Flugzeug zerschellt am Berg. BILD sprach als erstes mit den Opfern"  ), aber wenn mal ein Thema kommt, über das man gewisse Vorkenntnisse hat, dann merkt man ganz schnell, wie sehr da verdreht, interpretiert und weggelassen wird. (gilt in verringertem Maße auch für den Spiegel selbst. Imho sind beide Formate als Informationsquelle nur sehr eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen, man müsste weitere Medien konsultieren, um auch die Gegenseite kennenzulernen - und da der Spiegel mal die eine und mal die andere Seite vertritt, man also erst suchen muss, was die "Gegen"seite überhaupt ist, kann man auch gleich nur suchen)

Back2Topic:


> Du legst die Betonung auf Untersuchungshaft - ok. Und was ist wenn man die Betonung auf Straftat legt?



Und genau da fängt mein "Populismus"-Vorwurf an:
Das diese Haftanstalt einige Annehmlichkeiten bietet, mag stimmen.
Aber das als "Urlaub in einem 4 Sterne Hotel" zu vergleichen und der Anstalt damit ihre Funktion abzusprechen, würde einiges mehr vorraussetzen, um "objektiv" zu sein:

- Welche Einrichtungen muss ein "4 Sterne Hotel" bieten? Sind diese hier geboten?
Sportmöglichkeiten sind Gefängnissstandard, nicht nur in Deutschland. Zusätzlich wird hier n Fernseher und Tischkicker gebildet. Ich weiß nicht, was ihr euch als "4 Sterne" verkaufen lasst, aber das ist minimaler Jugendherbergsstandard. Zu suggerieren, es würde Luxus herschen, den sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht mal im Urlaub leistet, stellt eine glatte Lüge dar.

- In welchem Umfange stehen diese Einrichtungen überhaupt zur Verfügung?
Normalerweise wird der Tagesablauf eines Häftlings für ihn geplant und der Zugang zu solchen Einrichtungen dürfte schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nur für kleine Gruppen und somit zu beschränkten Zeiten möglich sein. Wiederum die Frage: Ich weiß nicht, in was für Hotels ihr fahrt - aber ein Vergleich wird hoffentlich keine Ähnlichkeit feststellen. Hier wird aber ein suggeriert -> blanker Populismus.

- Wem stehen sie überhaupt/hauptsächlich zur Verfügung?
Wie bereits erwähnt, ist dieser Komplex keine reine Strafanstalt. D.h. diese Anlagen könnten auch schlichtweg für die Nutzung durch (vermutlich) Unschuldige, Angestellte,... gedacht sein. Luxus für Kriminelle? Wiederum gilt: Das wird nicht durch ein paar Fotos aus dem gleichen Gebäude belegt und sollte nicht als Fakt von diesen abgeleitet werden.

- Was ist überhaupt der Sinn des ganzen?
Nehmen wir mal den Worst-Case für jede dieser Unbekannten an, so wie die werten Populisten das schon mal vorgemacht haben. Unser 18 Monat-Haft-Schwerstkrimnelle hat also tatsächlich den ganzen Tag (d.h. so von 6 morgens = Wecken bis abends 6 = Einschluss) zugang zu einem Fernseher, einer Ballsporthalle und einem Fitnessraum. Also Lebensumstände, wie sie sich jeder hier schon immer gewünscht hat (?) - anstatt in einem finsteren Kerkerloch bei Wasser und Brot zu schmoren, wie es ein z.B. mittlerer Raubkopierer verdient hat...
...Moment: "verdient"? Wieso sollte jemand gequält werden? Ist das der Sinn eines Gefängnisses?
Nur so als Denkanstoß: 
- Rein formell nicht. Die Strafe lautet "Freiheitsentzug"
- "Resozialisierung"
- "Übergang in ein normales Leben"


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau da fängt mein "Populismus"-Vorwurf an:
> Das diese Haftanstalt einige Annehmlichkeiten bietet, mag stimmen.
> Aber das als "Urlaub in einem 4 Sterne Hotel" zu vergleichen und der Anstalt damit ihre Funktion abzusprechen, würde einiges mehr vorraussetzen, um "objektiv" zu sein:


Völlig richtig, außer, dass es eben neu und entsprechend designed ist (wie jeder andere Knast auch), ist daran nichts besonders oder neu. Klar, für Bulgaren ist das sicherlich Luxus³, aber ansonsten ist so oder ähnlich auch jeder andere Knast in D ausgestattet. Sieht nur nicht vllt so neu aus.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Man kann auch am Tage gucken, ganz ohne Titten. Du betreibst im Übrigen gerade das wogegen du dich richtest: undifferenzierte und einseitige Darstellung.


Das war eine sehr differenzierte Aussage. Man kann sie auch konkretisieren: Das "Bildungsprogramm" (sie nennen es ja selbst auch nur noch "Infotainment") der privaten Sender ist Scheiss hoch 3!


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute Morgen n Bericht in "Welt der Wunder" über das Justizzentrum Leoben gesehen und finde der Vergleich mit dem 4 Sterne Hotel ist legitim (von Ausstattung und Angeboten her). Auch die Wärter sind total kumpelmäßig zu den Gefangenen.


Dann weißt du sicherlich auch, das die Kosten dieses Knastes deutlich geringer sind als bei einer konventionellen Haftanstalt - weil weniger Personal benötigt wird.

Und eben nicht die ganzen schweren Jungs da rein kommen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



> Welche Einrichtungen muss ein "4 Sterne Hotel" bieten? Sind diese hier geboten?
> Sportmöglichkeiten sind Gefängnissstandard, nicht nur in Deutschland. Zusätzlich wird hier n Fernseher und Tischkicker gebildet. Ich weiß nicht, was ihr euch als "4 Sterne" verkaufen lasst, aber das ist minimaler Jugendherbergsstandard. Zu suggerieren, es würde Luxus herschen, den sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht mal im Urlaub leistet, stellt eine glatte Lüge dar.


Also ich hab noch keine Jugendherberge im "Glaspalast" gesehen. Du solltest nicht nur darauf achten, was da ist, sondern auch wie es da ist. Da ist nicht nur alles hochwertig, sondern auch möglichst freundlich eingerichtet, um den Häftlingen den Aufenthalt möglichst angenehm zu machen. Ein Häftling verglich im Interview den Aufenthalt selber mit Urlaub.



> In welchem Umfange stehen diese Einrichtungen überhaupt zur Verfügung?
> Normalerweise wird der Tagesablauf eines Häftlings für ihn geplant und der Zugang zu solchen Einrichtungen dürfte schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nur für kleine Gruppen und somit zu beschränkten Zeiten möglich sein. Wiederum die Frage: Ich weiß nicht, in was für Hotels ihr fahrt - aber ein Vergleich wird hoffentlich keine Ähnlichkeit feststellen. Hier wird aber ein suggeriert -> blanker Populismus.


Normalerweise, ja. 




> - Wem stehen sie überhaupt/hauptsächlich zur Verfügung?
> Wie bereits erwähnt, ist dieser Komplex keine reine Strafanstalt. D.h. diese Anlagen könnten auch schlichtweg für die Nutzung durch (vermutlich) Unschuldige, Angestellte,... gedacht sein. Luxus für Kriminelle? Wiederum gilt: Das wird nicht durch ein paar Fotos aus dem gleichen Gebäude belegt und sollte nicht als Fakt von diesen abgeleitet werden.


Ja, könnten. So knastinterne Anlagen sind sicher nur für Unschuldige und Angestellte. 



> Was ist überhaupt der Sinn des ganzen?
> Nehmen wir mal den Worst-Case für jede dieser Unbekannten an, so wie die werten Populisten das schon mal vorgemacht haben. Unser 18 Monat-Haft-Schwerstkrimnelle hat also tatsächlich den ganzen Tag (d.h. so von 6 morgens = Wecken bis abends 6 = Einschluss) zugang zu einem Fernseher, einer Ballsporthalle und einem Fitnessraum. Also Lebensumstände, wie sie sich jeder hier schon immer gewünscht hat (?) - anstatt in einem finsteren Kerkerloch bei Wasser und Brot zu schmoren, wie es ein z.B. mittlerer Raubkopierer verdient hat...
> ...Moment: "verdient"? Wieso sollte jemand gequält werden? Ist das der Sinn eines Gefängnisses?
> Nur so als Denkanstoß:
> ...


Den Häftlingen nicht alles sehr bemüht angenehm machen ist nicht gleich Quälen. Ausserdem war da z.B. auch einer der wegen Messerstecherei saß. Das sind da nicht alles blos Taschendiebe.



> Das war eine sehr differenzierte Aussage. Man kann sie auch konkretisieren: Das "Bildungsprogramm" (sie nennen es ja selbst auch nur noch "Infotainment") der privaten Sender ist Scheiss hoch 3!


Keine weiteren Fragen! 



> Dann weißt du sicherlich auch, das die Kosten dieses Knastes deutlich geringer sind als bei einer konventionellen Haftanstalt - weil weniger Personal benötigt wird.


Ja, weiss ich.


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, weiss ich.


Wo ist dann das Problem, wenn der Steuerzahler sogar Geld spart?

Lass mich raten, den kleinen Fakt hat Welt der Wunder natürlich weggelassen


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Nö, ham sie nicht weggelassen, warum sollten sie auch? :p

Wo das Problem liegt? Lies mal meine Posts. Die Kosten spielen für mich eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle, deswegen hab die auch in keiner Zeile erwähnt.


----------



## kevinl (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Ich meine..was soll denn das. Der Knast soll doch etwas darstellen wo keiner hinwill. Das Zimmer auf dem Foto ist ja größer als meins im Internat.
Und dann noch die Freizeitbeschäftigungen: Der Kraftraum ist um Längen besser ausgestattet als unserer.
Das animiert doch noch die Menschen Straftaten zu begehen, wenns dort drin einem eigentlich "besser" geht als in Freiheit. Deutschland, Deutschland.....


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



kevinl schrieb:


> Das animiert doch noch die Menschen Straftaten zu begehen, wenns dort drin einem eigentlich "besser" geht als in Freiheit. Deutschland, Deutschland.....


Vorallem wo der Knast in Österreich ist 

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Mag ja sein, aber du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen das es solche Gefängnisse in Deutschland nicht gibt. Aber mit Sicherheit.


----------



## axel25 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



kevinl schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen das es solche Gefängnisse in Deutschland nicht gibt. Aber mit Sicherheit.


  Davon dürfte es bei uns mehrere geben


----------



## Nuklon (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*

Ich glaube einige haben immer noch nicht den Sinn des Strafvollzugs verstanden.
In meinen Augen ist der erste Sinn und Zweck des Strafvollzugs dazu zu sorgen, dass dieser Mensch nie wieder so eine Straftat begeht. 
Ich hoffte, dass wir schon seit einiger Zeit von der "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" Diskussion weg sind.
Es hilft der Gesellschaft doch viel mehr diesen Menschen zu therapieren, als ihn in einem Loch 20 Jahre schmachten zu lassen und anschließend vor die Tür zu stellen. Die Gefahr dass er hierbei eine neuerliche Straftat begeht, ist doch viel höher(Kompensation/Ausgleich).

Es ist außerdem eine Chance für Menschen, die dies als Urlaub empfinden - die Chance zu begreifen das es etwas besseres ist, als Taschen zu klauen, Leute niederzustechen oder andere zu betrügen.
Sie können ein aktives Umfeld erfahren, dass ihnen die Möglichkeit gibt ein besseres Miteinander kennenzulernen und es anschließend außerhalb des Gefängnisses weiterzuleben.


Und dort sitzen Leute die sich Gedanken machen, was in ein Gefängnis rein soll und was nicht. Die ziehen da nicht aus einem Eimer mit Glücksfee.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht dies.


----------



## Bucklew (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Ich hoffte, dass wir schon seit einiger Zeit von der "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" Diskussion weg sind.
> Es hilft der Gesellschaft doch viel mehr diesen Menschen zu therapieren, als ihn in einem Loch 20 Jahre schmachten zu lassen und anschließend vor die Tür zu stellen. Die Gefahr dass er hierbei eine neuerliche Straftat begeht, ist doch viel höher(Kompensation/Ausgleich).


Mehr als die Hälfte der Bevölkerung hat dieses Denkschema noch nicht hinter sich gelassen - traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



> Es hilft der Gesellschaft doch viel mehr diesen Menschen zu therapieren, als ihn in einem Loch 20 Jahre schmachten zu lassen und anschließend vor die Tür zu stellen.


Und das ist wiederrum "Schwarz-Weiss-Denken", denn zwischen dem "Loch" und dem "Hotel" gibts noch einen Mittelweg des Strafvollzugs und das ist der der in konventionellen deutschen Gefängissen Standard ist.



> Die Gefahr dass er hierbei eine neuerliche Straftat begeht, ist doch viel höher(Kompensation/Ausgleich).


Das weist du doch gar nicht. Kann genauso gut umgekehrt sein (fehlende Abschreckung).



> Es ist außerdem eine Chance für Menschen, die dies als Urlaub empfinden - die Chance zu begreifen das es etwas besseres ist, als Taschen zu klauen, Leute niederzustechen oder andere zu betrügen.
> Sie können ein aktives Umfeld erfahren, dass ihnen die Möglichkeit gibt ein besseres Miteinander kennenzulernen und es anschließend außerhalb des Gefängnisses weiterzuleben.


Die Idee ist sicher ehrenwert, aber auch idealistisch und naiv. 

Letztendlich werden Statistiken und Bilanzen darüber entscheiden ob dieses Projekt Zukunft hat.


----------



## axel25 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luxusknast! Haft verbüßen gleicht eher einem Urlaub im 4 Sterne Hotel?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und das ist wiederrum "Schwarz-Weiss-Denken", denn zwischen dem "Loch" und dem "Hotel" gibts noch einen Mittelweg des Strafvollzugs und das ist der der in konventionellen deutschen Gefängissen Standard ist.
> 
> Das weist du doch gar nicht. Kann genauso gut umgekehrt sein (fehlende Abschreckung).
> 
> ...



Ich gebe durchaus recht. Aber ich gebe auch NUKLON recht. Ich habe den Sinn sehr wohl einer Strafvollzugsanstalt sehr wohl verstanden, aber für sowas dürfte das normale deutsche Gefängnis auch ausreichen, oder?


----------

